# COmparing Cases



## BlindSlayer (Aug 26, 2009)

I want to know which would be the better choice on cases 
Corsair Graphite Series 600T CC600TM Mid-Tower Gaming Case
Newegg.com - Corsair Graphite Series 600T CC600TM Mid-Tower Gaming Case
Or the 
Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Newegg.com - Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Computer Case
Or the 
Antec Lanboy air Red Black / Red ATX Mid Tower Computer Modular Case
Newegg.com - Antec Lanboy air Red Black / Red ATX Mid Tower Computer Modular Case


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Case selection is a personal preference. It typically boils down to size (ie: large enough to hold your hardware), how it looks, and cost.

There isn't a "best" case or choice. It boils down to what you want/need.


----------

